# Feeding Green Beans



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Jake is on a diet on the vets recommendation and only has 40g of Acana split into two meals.

I give him fresh green beans which I have to put it the microwave otherwise he won't eat them.

How many should Ibe giving him, I know ome say they give 1/3 of a tin but I don't buy tinned.

Cheers

Deme x


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Give him as many as he wants. Mine eats them raw right out the garden & she'll eat 3 or 4.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I've been giving Jake 6, they are about 4" long and 4mm thick


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

I agree, if he's hungry let him eat the green beans. You can have more fresh than what's in the tin, no sodium etc. 

I think if you're giving fresh don't worry about how many he's getting.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

But even though they say green beans don't have calories surely eating loads would have some. I can't give him more food than the vet has suggested as Jake is about 1.5lb over weight and needs to lose it with having the surgery on both back legs.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

I believe a cup of fresh is 40calories or something silly so I think you're fine, and going by that ratio if you fed him 10 4" green beans it'd only be something like 18-20 calories.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

I heard twice a day, 1/3 of a cup of beans with 1/3 cup of water and 2 teaspoons of canned food heated in microwave. That's the ratio I give Willow.

Lori


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Depends on the size of the cup


----------

